# Sliding Door Gear



## Midge (20 May 2021)

Has anyone got a recommendation / prefered brand of sliding door gear? The project is for a walk-in wardrobe utilising a soffit fixed double hung track system.


----------



## dickm (20 May 2021)

Too far for you, but I've got a sliding door mech that would probably fit the bill and is going begging!


----------



## doctor Bob (20 May 2021)

I like HAWA, but its very very expensive.


----------



## Ozi (20 May 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I like HAWA, but its very very expensive.
> [/QUO
> 
> Do you get rice with that?


----------

